# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Incredible biodiversity in Singapore

## aqualover

Actually, I didn't know there are lemurs in Singapore until the read the papers about it. I thought they are native to Madagascar. They are a rather unique bunch of mammals that leaps and one specie called "Aye Aye" has a very special finger to scrape for worms in trees.

----------


## budak

they are not related to lemurs actually, but are a group by themselves. 

Singapore has an incredible local biodiversity that many people don't realise at all. Have a look at these sites for a peek into the huge variety of life found here:

http://www.wildsingapore.per.sg/
http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/index.php
http://besgroup.blogspot.com
http://www.ecologyasia.com
http://www.davidtanphoto.com/
http://www.eart-h.com/
http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/guidebooks/
http://budak.blogs.com/the_annotated..._not_alon.html

----------


## hwchoy

remember that Singapore is part of the Sunda landmass which was only submerged 10,000 years ago at the end of the last ice age. This subcontinent is the size of India, completely covered with tropical rainforest, so you can imagine the biodiversity.

----------


## XnSdVd

choy, would i be correct in assuming we're similar to the galapagos? aside from birds are possibly aquatic reptiles. Our mammals and freshwater fish are completely cut off from those in the surrounding islands. So there would be some genetic distinctions within the species right?

----------


## budak

I don't think it's a valid comparison. The Galapagos islands lie some thousands of miles off the South American continent, while Singapore is just a stone's throw away from Johor. Without the human presence, large mammals (tigers, elephants, boars) and birds/ducks/flying insects would still move to and fro easily. That said, some signs of speciation can be seen in a few groups, i.e. the local (and effectively extinct) subspecies of the banded leaf monkey (Presbytis femoralis australis) and giant squirrel, some plant groups and less mobile invertebrates. But this effect would face mitigation by the periodic drying out of the region.

----------


## aqualover

wow, we've got bros here who are knowledgeable about topics other than aquarium-related ones. It always a pleasure reading this forum.

----------


## Meerbrook

> they are not related to lemurs actually, but are a group by themselves. 
> 
> Singapore has an incredible local biodiversity that many people don't realise at all. Have a look at these sites for a peek into the huge variety of life found here:
> 
> http://www.wildsingapore.per.sg/
> http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/index.php
> http://besgroup.blogspot.com
> http://www.ecologyasia.com
> http://www.davidtanphoto.com/
> ...


So much for such a relatively small place!

----------


## tetrakid

Thank you for the links. Talk about exploring one's own backyard!  :Smile:

----------


## JustKeepSwimming

My girlfriend is working in Singapore and I will be visiting her for Thanksgiving, maybe we can go on some nature walks and keep our eyes out for everything! Sending her those links now!

----------


## Muhd Hakim

2. You might want to check out our nature reserves and parks as well eg. Sungei Buloh Wetland Reserve, Singapore Botanic Gdns, Central Catchment Nature Reserve etc etc
https://www.nparks.gov.sg/gardens-pa...ature-reserves

3. There are hawker centres located all over Singapore, maybe the rest can chip in good hawker centres in the central area for you to visit. 
http://www.singapore-guide.com/top10...er-centres.htm

----------


## Subbupd

Hi Guys, I am new to this Forum. Hope to have some fun..

----------

